# sp 2's 1 week from today woo hoo



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

got an email, some of you may have also. Partagas p's are on there way !!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, got it, trying to reserve 3 boxes.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

1 of them is for me ??? thanks greg !


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Got the same email! After pinoyman's review, it's going to be hard to refrain!!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no, but 2 of them (in the form of 5 packs) might be for some select people on here.... 
yes, i have something brewing...


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Got the same e-mail (3 times!) along with shipping notice on a cab of party shorts  

I'd prefer intact, but I'll probably jump on a box. I'm hoping the price stays about the same as the Monte 2!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ditto here, but I emailed another vendor to see if he will have them. I want 2 boxes.....bands and all.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ditto, got it 3 times.

hey, i thought they were out of party shorts?? (like me, i have about 5-7 of them left.)


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.c said:


> got an email, some of you may have also. Partagas p's are on there way !!!


Great News! I thought it'll be April. 
Well I'm an Islander, nobody will send me an e mail re. that  
But... I'm going to my store next week!

Thanks Mc.

Salud!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mr.c said:


> got an email, some of you may have also. Partagas p's are on there way !!!


I get emails for ***** enlargement, breast augmentation, viagra and cialis .... you guys get emails for Partagas LEs. I think I'm on the wrong mailing list.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> I get emails for ***** enlargement, breast augmentation, viagra and cialis .... you guys get emails for Partagas LEs. I think I'm on the wrong mailing list.


 :r Too funny! :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> I get emails for ***** enlargement, breast augmentation, viagra and cialis .... you guys get emails for Partagas LEs. I think I'm on the wrong mailing list.


LOL but they aren't LEs....just a new size for Partagas that will be a "normal" production cigar. The last torpedo they had was the LE Torpedo in 2000.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

coppertop said:


> LOL but they aren't LEs....just a new size for Partagas that will be a "normal" production cigar. The last torpedo they had was the LE Torpedo in 2000.


I'm out of the LOOP!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

IHT said:


> ditto, got it 3 times.
> 
> hey, i thought they were out of party shorts?? (like me, i have about 5-7 of them left.)


They were out, then they had them, looks like they're out again  I guess I should have grabbed two cabs... I gave away my last one in the pif


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> I'm out of the LOOP!


Wasn't trying to be a smartie pants....just letting you know they weren't LE's


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow...I think I want to come back in the next life as a ISOM roller :w


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Wasn't trying to be a smartie pants....just letting you know they weren't LE's


Didn't come across that way, and thanks for letting me know.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> Didn't come across that way, and thanks for letting me know.


WHEW...glad I didn't. Just double checking


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

No prices though. Tough to reserve one without a tag.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Gargamel said:


> No prices though. Tough to reserve one without a tag.


very true, and if they're too expensive (as they're supposed to be priced like a Monte or H. Up #2, roughly 210-220 per box), then i'll just cancel my reservations.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> very true, and if they're too expensive (as they're supposed to be priced like a Monte or H. Up #2, roughly 210-220 per box), then i'll just cancel my reservations.


Yeah if they end up being much more then 220 a box I'm going to do the same thing........cancel


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I know that this is going to try the patience of even the kindest of LLG's around here, but I am holding out for original boxes and bands.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Lamar said:


> I know that this is going to try the patience of even the kindest of LLG's around here, but I am holding out for original boxes and bands.


Ditto.....I'm with you Lamar. But I got my request in just in case I can't. But I really want at least 1 box that is complete


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I am in no hurry, good to wait a little bit.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks for the update Joe!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I would honestly be surprised to see these go for under $250. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I also got the e-mail three times just like goatlocker. Third times a charm i had to reserve a box. If the price is too high i'll just canx it.

T


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Gargamel said:


> I would honestly be surprised to see these go for under $250. We'll have to wait and see.


Did get a price today for $258 from one retailer. Looks like my over under is going to be right on the money. May've missed my calling as a handicapper. Not a bad price though.


----------



## cvp747 (Jan 23, 2005)

I've been picking these up since January. 

Haven't smoked any as of yet but got 2 boxes stashed away and just got rid of another 2 locally. They looked really fine however and I've got no idea how much they'll retail for. 

I tried to do some research on these when I first got them and now I understand why I couldn't find any info on them! I'm new to stogies and didn't realize these are new.

Send me a PM if you find them too pricey from your usual sources and I'll see what I can do. I'm sure I can get them under or around $200 and still make it worth while for me. 

No more trips this month though... maybe April.

Good luck.

Craig


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

cvp747 said:


> Send me a PM if you find them too pricey from your usual sources and I'll see what I can do. I'm sure I can get them under or around $200 and still make it worth while for me.
> 
> No more trips this month though... maybe April.
> 
> Craig


At $200, you would be making less than $25 over the cost at a government store. Not much money for dragging a box half way around the world, then shipping it to the USA.


----------



## cvp747 (Jan 23, 2005)

Maybe I get a discount to government store prices Goat?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

A price list for government stores in cuba

http://marty.514crew.com/cigarprices.html


----------



## cvp747 (Jan 23, 2005)

And I don't recall mentioning I was looking to make a lot just "make it worth my while"! Man some of you lot are a suspicious bunch. 

Just counted and I've been there 26 times since August 04. If you don't think in that time you can get prices better than the average Joe at the Government shops then you don't know Cuba.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cvp747 said:


> Man some of you lot are a suspicious bunch.


as we should be.
that's all i'm gonna say....


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

cvp747 said:


> And I don't recall mentioning I was looking to make a lot just "make it worth my while"! Man some of you lot are a suspicious bunch.
> 
> Just counted and I've been there 26 times since August 04. If you don't think in that time you can get prices better than the average Joe at the Government shops then you don't know Cuba.


Well cvp, you're new, and several of the few posts you have made, including your first and second post, were offers to sell cuban cigars. That sets off alarms for most folks here and for good reason. Many LOTL's are generous, friendly individuals who are happy to share their enthusiasm for the leaf. Maybe that's you...


----------



## cvp747 (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry didn't realize a generous offer to get you guys something you can't get in the states for a decent price was reason for suspicion. I guess I should start treating everyone I know with Cubans with much greater skepticism!

Instead of blind disregard for what someone has to say a couple of simple private questions to verify the facts seems more appropriate. It does seem funny to me that so many are perfectly happy to spend their hard earned $ with an online vendor when it is those very people I've been supplying for months.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

cvp747 said:


> Sorry didn't realize a generous offer to get you guys something you can't get in the states for a decent price was reason for suspicion. I guess I should start treating everyone I know with Cubans with much greater skepticism!
> 
> Instead of blind disregard for what someone has to say a couple of simple private questions to verify the facts seems more appropriate. It does seem funny to me that so many are perfectly happy to spend their hard earned $ with an online vendor when it is those very people I've been supplying for months.


We are professional skeptics here.

There have been more than a few cases where new members try to sell Cuban cigars, which are illegal here, or ask how to buy them. We have no idea if they are a person selling fakes or if they are working on an undercover sting operation.

It is generous of you to offer to do something that essentially puts you out (of cigars you could buy for yourself) for essentially nothing. That raises the skeptic meter a bit because there are three choices: you ARE generous, do go to Havana regularly, and have access OR you're selling fakes OR will take the money and run. Because people don't know you well yet, the question is not easily answered, hence the skepticism.

Just my take on this, don't think it is anything personal, because its not.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cvp747 said:


> Sorry didn't realize a generous offer to get you guys something you can't get in the states for a decent price was reason for suspicion.
> *but thats EXACTLY the reason why. we don't know you from jack squat. why would YOU offer to buy ME anything for a good price?*
> 
> It does seem funny to me that so many are perfectly happy to spend their hard earned $ with an online vendor when it is those very people I've been supplying for months.
> ...


 :tpd: 
my replies are in bold in the quote.

now, off to the ignore list you go...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Well cvp, you're new, and several of the few posts you have made, including your first and second post, were offers to sell cuban cigars. That sets off alarms for most folks here and for good reason. Many LOTL's are generous, friendly individuals who are happy to share their enthusiasm for the leaf. Maybe that's you...


Is it me, or has there been a lot more of this around here lately?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

An airline pilot that flys cigars to Spain in freight does, in a way, supply the vendors. He didn't say that he sold them cigars.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> An airline pilot that flys cigars to Spain in freight does, *in a way*, supply the vendors. He didn't say that he sold them cigars.


sure, an airline pilot flies the plane full of CARGO - IN A WAY supplies the vendors. every post he's talked about this, it's been his PERSONAL stash that he's trying to sell. cigars he's bought PERSONALLY...

but........ he DID say:


> when it is those very people *I've been supplying* for months.


to me, the use of the word "I" here means him, personally.

if you want to read into the fact that he's a pilot and "might" be flying cargo (that he doesn't own, and that he doesn't sell to the vendors), than why can't you read into his statement i quoted above?

or is it just because it's "me" again??


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

IHT said:


> or is it just because it's "me" again??


Geese man, my post wasn't "because its you", I dont have a problem with you, even if you DO withhold conflagration urination.

I didn't read the same thing you did from his posts and I pointed that out. I hope not everybody is supposed to agree on everything here.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

cvp747 said:


> It does seem funny to me that so many are perfectly happy to spend their hard earned $ with an online vendor when it is those very people I've been supplying for months.


Just last month you were a newbie asking how to identify a fake and had less than 20 boxes of cigars in your humi, this according to your own posts here. Now you are supplying authorized Habanos vendors?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IMHO this thread needs some *serious* Moderator intervention.

cvp747 - If you want to sell cigars go to the trading forum - you will most likely get blasted there also, so don't be surprised.

Back to the subject - I hear those new Partagas Pyramids are pretty tasty, can't wait to get my hands on some soon.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> IMHO this thread needs some *serious* Moderator intervention.


You are right, sorry to all for hijacking this thread, but ya gotta raise some flags when you see something...



1f1fan said:


> Back to the subject - I hear those new Partagas Pyramids are pretty tasty, can't wait to get my hands on some soon.


Yep, I can't wait either. I wonder if they will suffer from a long "sick" period. Hopefully that is one trait they will not share with the PSD4. Only time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> Back to the subject - I hear those new Partagas Pyramids are pretty tasty, can't wait to get my hands on some soon.


Definitely... I'm gonna need at least a fiver!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> IMHO this thread needs some *serious* Moderator intervention.


Damm....I was hoping to see fur fly........Oh well, back to the other posts, that I spend ALL day reading having no other life


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> You are right, sorry to all for hijacking this thread, but ya gotta raise some flags when you see something...


I agree, and after cvp747 "supplier" post there was only one direction this thread could go.



GOAT LOCKER said:


> Yep, I can't wait either. I wonder if they will suffer from a long "sick" period. Hopefully that is one trait they will not share with the PSD4. Only time will tell.


I was wonderig this myself, I hope they do not suffer from a long sick period like the D4. From some other reviews I hear these babies pack a punch and should have great aging potential.


----------



## CigarTom (Aug 27, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> Geese man, my post wasn't "because its you", I dont have a problem with you, even if you DO withhold conflagration urination.
> 
> I didn't read the same thing you did from his posts and I pointed that out. I hope not everybody is supposed to agree on everything here.


Some of the people on this board make Hitler and Saddam Hussein seem tolerant. The American principles of freedom of expression, the right to dissent, and live and let live are not practiced here. This board has more than it's share of flag-wavin' hypocrites. It seems like you either have to agree with them or they don't want you here.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CigarTom said:


> Some of the people on this board make Hitler and Saddam Hussein seem tolerant. The American principles of freedom of expression, the right to dissent, and live and let live are not practiced here. This board has more than it's share of flag-wavin' hypocrites. It seems like you either have to agree with them or they don't want you here.


and in the time you've been on this board, you have done nothing but try to instigate arguement after arguement, and you haven't been very user friendly in the process.

have you once talked about cigars, actually making a comment about a cigar? maybe once or twice....

just by going back and reading your posting history, all you have done in the recent past is flame everyone who doesn't agree with YOU as evidence by your own posts in the "credit card company" topic. where YOU use one person saying the word "liberal" to launch an all out attack on ANYONE who doesn't agree with YOU, and then calling them all "right wing bigots".

so, take some of your own medicine and don't bother calling me in the morning.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

I actually agree with IHT, but It still is funny as hell the way you said it...HEE HEE I hope I never get on your bad side. I think eveyone missed one point, unless I missed it. The BIGGEST RED FLAG in my opinion is how everyone overlooked how cvp747 got cigars that weren't even on the market yet? That screams fake or scam to me. 

"my brother's uncle former roomate works for Partagas and got these cigars that aren't even on the market yet, but he found it in his heart to give me some because he doesn't know me"


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no, i actually said something about unreleased cigars...

how you doin' cartierusm?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

In any case, does anybody how are the cigars going to be released? 

Dress box like Monte 2 or SLB?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> In any case, does anybody how are the cigars going to be released?
> 
> Dress box like Monte 2 or SLB?


From what I've heard they are going to be released in boxes of 10 and 25. The box of 10 is a wooden unvarnished box (SBN) similar to the PSD4. I imagine the box of 25 will have similar packaging.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> From what I've heard they are going to be released in boxes of 10 and 25. The box of 10 is a wooden unvarnished box (SBN) similar to the PSD4. I imagine the box of 25 will have similar packaging.


They sound really good. Do the Cubans have higher prices on new release cigars? Seems to me the price on the Hoyo Petit Robusto dropped a couple of months after the rush of orders on release.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> They sound really good. Do the Cubans have higher prices on new release cigars? Seems to me the price on the Hoyo Petit Robusto dropped a couple of months after the rush of orders on release.


 According to the prices I've seen (same link Mr.C posted) the official price in Cuba is about $176, same as Monte II. I think the price gouging takes place at the retailer level. Personally, I think retailers should take care of their best customers with the first release smokes, not gouge on the price.


----------



## cvp747 (Jan 23, 2005)

Very similar packaging to the SD4's except the Partagas stamp on the top of the box is not centered (a bit high of center) the SD4's I've seen are centered. 

Thanks IHT you've been on my ignore list for a couple of months.

Anyone hear of early releases? I'll post a photo as soon as I get one.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cvp747 said:


> Anyone hear of early releases? I'll post a photo as soon as I get one.


yes, but judging by your previous comments in this topic, you haven't.
oh, and thanks for putting me on your ignore list.  
now ignore me, please, i'd like to discuss cigars here, not have unwanted emails sent to my personal account.


----------



## cvp747 (Jan 23, 2005)

"The BIGGEST RED FLAG in my opinion is how everyone overlooked how cvp747 got cigars that weren't even on the market yet? That screams fake or scam to me."

Cartierusm. You've obviously never been to Cuba not much makes sense down there. Either that or I've got a really good connection but that can't be true now could it?

Cuba is still a place where friendship and some good old fashion bartering can go a long way. They've got nothing and something as simple as some foreign perfume for ones girlfriend goes a long way. The last thing these people need is another box of bloody cigars that they can't move as there are so few tourists!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Gentlemen,
Hola! Hope everybody's doing okay.  I Haven't seen a box of PSP no.2 the one that I used for the review is from the Manager of Churchill Cigar in Cayman and he got it from Habano Festival.
He is just being nice that he gave me one out of his 5ers (I think or 3, I can't remember)
He said that He can't get even a box from the festival, the 5ers is like a give away from their supplier during the festival. 
I keep on asking them when and how much it will be for PSP no.2
*"Sometime in april if not May and it shoul be like the Monte no.2"*
Why April or May? I don't know, we're close to Cuba but I guess those big cigar shop will be first.

IHT, I would love to smoke with you at this very moment Amigo, Salud!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pinoyman, i'm actually doing quite well. looking forward to going to "Disney on Ice" with my son tonight.

i wish i could fly down there and have one with you as well.

thanks for the insight on the PSP2s.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> pinoyman, i'm actually doing quite well. looking forward to going to "Disney on Ice" with my son tonight.
> 
> i wish i could fly down there and have one with you as well.
> 
> thanks for the insight on the PSP2s.


Enjoy the "Disney on Ice" Amigo! Happy Easter too!


----------



## cvp747 (Jan 23, 2005)

Something just dawned on me. 

How big a counterfeit market would there be for a product that is not released yet? Like about ZERO. How would the counterfeiters get going on this new product if they didn't know what it looked like to counterfeit in the first place? 

HMM makes one wonder huh?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

cvp747 said:


> Something just dawned on me.
> 
> How big a counterfeit market would there be for a product that is not released yet? Like about ZERO. How would the counterfeiters get going on this new product if they didn't know what it looked like to counterfeit in the first place?
> 
> HMM makes one wonder huh?


Very good point Amigo, I never thought of that!

PS. BTW How would you know if you got the real one???

HMM makes one wonder huh?

Guys let's just wait for the cigar, if you got it from Castro or to LCDH in Tibet that is okay, as long as it is the real thing and we can all enjoy it.

Salud!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

cvp747 said:


> Something just dawned on me.
> 
> How big a counterfeit market would there be for a product that is not released yet? Like about ZERO. How would the counterfeiters get going on this new product if they didn't know what it looked like to counterfeit in the first place?
> 
> HMM makes one wonder huh?


If you go poke around cigarweekly, you'll see a case where fake Hoyo LEs were sold "pre release". Several members were out serious money. As there were no actual cigars to compare them to, people didn't realize until some time afterwards. If I remember right, the story was somebody knew somebody who had a buddy who had access.

People are skeptical because many people HAVE been burned before. I'm not trying to boot you too, just providing context for the skepticism.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

well its about a week, anyone get a confirmed price yet?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.c said:


> well its about a week, anyone get a confirmed price yet?


Nope!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mr.c said:


> well its about a week, anyone get a confirmed price yet?


One site has them at 188 Euros (not in hand there yet), which is the same range as Monte 2 and slightly higher than Upmann 2. I hope they stay in the same price range as these 2.


----------



## CigarTom (Aug 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> and in the time you've been on this board, you have done nothing but try to instigate arguement after arguement, and you haven't been very user friendly in the process.
> 
> have you once talked about cigars, actually making a comment about a cigar? maybe once or twice....
> 
> ...


By no means was I the instigator. If you read what transpired in the "credit card company" topic, it is clear that I responded to an accusation that the liberals were at fault for all the problems. All I did was try to point out that the problems were bi-partisan and that observation caused the right-wing zealots to come out of the woodwork and launch an attack against me. A bigot is someone who is intolerant of other people's beliefs. That's an appropriate description of the behavior of some of the posters on this board. If the shoe fits, wear it. I didn't say everyone here was a right wing bigot, but, there clearly is a number of them here and they have no qualms about spewing their rhetoric out as though everybody agrees with them. I don't agree with them and I think it is important that they learn that not everybody thinks like them. This is not the Neo-Nazi Club Stogie forum. Have some consideration for others.

Not to single one person out, but take AAlmeter and that inflamatory, nonsensical Ann Coulter quote he has at the bottom of his posts for example. What the heck does that quote have to do with cigars? Clearly he's attempting to instigate a response with that quote. Yet, when someone responds, such as myself, I get accused of being political and being the instigator. You don't see crap like that at the bottom of my posts. I'm the instigatee, not the instigator.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

CigarTom said:


> By no means was I the instigator. If you read what transpired in the "credit card company" topic, it is clear that I responded to an accusation that the liberals were at fault for all the problems. All I did was try to point out that the problems were bi-partisan and that observation caused the right-wing zealots to come out of the woodwork and launch an attack against me. A bigot is someone who is intolerant of other people's beliefs. That's an appropriate description of the behavior of some of the posters on this board. If the shoe fits, wear it. I didn't say everyone here was a right wing bigot, but, there clearly is a number of them here and they have no qualms about spewing their rhetoric out as though everybody agrees with them. I don't agree with them and I think it is important that they learn that not everybody thinks like them. This is not the Neo-Nazi Club Stogie forum. Have some consideration for others.
> 
> Not to single one person out, but take AAlmeter and that inflamatory, nonsensical Ann Coulter quote he has at the bottom of his posts for example. What the heck does that quote have to do with cigars? Clearly he's attempting to instigate a response with that quote. Yet, when someone responds, such as myself, I get accused of being political and being the instigator. You don't see crap like that at the bottom of my posts. I'm the instigatee, not the instigator.


Take this bs to p.m's please. :c or start a new friggin thread.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

CigarTom said:


> You don't see crap like that at the bottom of my posts. I'm the instigatee, not the instigator.


Well, I'll scrap with Greg and Adam but I will say that they're good people. 'Don't let disagreements get personal' is the only advice I can give.

Big Internationalist Liberal SeanGAR


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree take it to another thread, the only reason I stay on this forum at all is because there is so little flaming going on. Most people don't flame but seems to discuss things in a manner suitable for adults....myself not being a 'real' adult I don't count...LOL

IHT, I'm doing good, how about yourself. I've just been enjoying the rain, 80 degree weather, rain, 80 degree weather and so on. Everyday here it's rained and the next day clear skys and sun...It's funny how CVC justs keeps on kickin' even after we beat him down...LOL I won't respond to his post from now on becuase his second to last post just confirms the fakeness, 'cause that's eveyone's excuse why there's are real...Oh an IHT that's what I said I wasn't sure if someone mentioned the prerelease thingy...I'm just tired today, but I'm going for a Monte #4 and a coke.

IHT one more thing, I've had about a handful of PSD4's in my life and I had one from my month old box about a week ago and definately tasted bland, how long do you give the "sick" period? Thanks, cheers.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no, haven't gotten a confirmation on the price yet, but i'll let those know who are buying 5 packs what their final price will be.

cartierusm - it's been rainy here lately as well. the past few days. we even had freezing rain a couple days ago. i heard it was forcast to be up around 70 sometime this week, it's barely made it in the low 50s so far.
i decided to take a SLR PC with me to have on the way back from the Disney on Ice/Monsters Inc thing...

and, to be honest, none of the PSD4s i've ever had have been sick. i know i've read from tons and tons of people about their famed sick period, and a few that have also never had a sick one. i guess i'm one of the lucky few? and since i've never had a sick one, or a box that has gone from "on" to "sick" back to "on", i can't say for sure how long it is. those that do say so normally figure 6 months to a year. the general concensus on when they do go into a sick period is about 6-8 months from their box date (which how can anyone be sure when some cigars will lay around for months before they're actually boxed/stamped).
what month/year are yours from?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> Well, I'll scrap with Greg and Adam but I will say that they're good people. 'Don't let disagreements get personal' is the only advice I can give.


sean, my last bout with stupidity was when i let my bloodpressure get up there when i was replying (i deleted my post - that's how stupid it was). i should follow your advice and not let it get personal.... i know we don't see eye to eye on a few "heated" issues, but that shouldn't sway the fact that you're a highly respected BOTL, and well deserving of the respect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

IHT said:


> sean, my last bout with stupidity was when i let my bloodpressure get up there when i was replying (i deleted my post - that's how stupid it was). i should follow your advice and not let it get personal.... i know we don't see eye to eye on a few "heated" issues, but that shouldn't sway the fact that you're a highly respected BOTL, and well deserving of the respect.


Well said IHT. I can tell you that I'm sure the fealing is mutual. When you get people here like "This Jerk" and CigarTom, its hard to stay out of it and not get personal.


----------



## cvp747 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey Sean just wondering if the site you saw them on for 188 euro happens to be a Spanish site? Any chance of posting a link?

Thanks


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

cvp747 said:


> Hey Sean just wondering if the site you saw them on for 188 euro happens to be a Spanish site? Any chance of posting a link?
> 
> Thanks


PM for those questions.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mr.c said:


> Take this bs to p.m's please. :c or start a new friggin thread.


Thank you!!

I just might start a mr.c for moderator campaign...

Here is a slogan idea "Stop the :BS vote mr.c"


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pinoyman, can you remove the link, as cool as the photos are...

it's a link directly to a cuban cigar vendor, and while not WRITTEN into the CS rules, it's more of an un-written rule, "don't post direct links to cuban cigar vendors."

someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

No problem! i just saw that thing about the cohiba litter also after posting this one! Oooops!

Salud!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

very cool page though, i didn't know that HdM was coming out with a big ass piramide cigar as well.

hell, that might be just as hot as the PSP2s.
*and why hasn't this made bigger ripples in the habanos news circles?*


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> very cool page though, i didn't know that HdM was coming out with a big ass piramide cigar as well.
> 
> hell, that might be just as hot as the PSP2s.
> *and why hasn't this made bigger ripples in the habanos news circles?*


I just found out also just now Amigo!
Wonder how much??? 

BTW, Did you ever smoke any Jamaican cigar? not that one


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nope, never had any jamaican cigars...
i have had some street-rolled puerto rican cigars, which were pretty damn good.
i'm headed down there again in november, plan on picking up a bundle or two (25 cigars for $5!!) while they weren't top quality cigars, loosely rolled with short filler, they tasted great.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

They said Royal Jamaican is not bad at all! *I'm just Curious...   *

Salud Amigo!


----------



## 18wheeler (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey SeanGAR,

Just wondering how those "must be fake cuz there not released yet!" SP2's turned out?

"The BIGGEST RED FLAG in my opinion is how everyone overlooked how cvp747 got cigars that weren't even on the market yet? That screams fake or scam to me." 

There are 6 guy's from another site that this guy (whoever he is?) met whilst in Cuba and they seemed to like them!

Now for the INCOMING......


----------



## 18wheeler (Apr 15, 2005)

They are 190 cuc at LCDH b.t.w (now that they are released) not the 175 listed on the Marty. website. But still in limited quantities.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

18wheeler said:


> Hey SeanGAR,
> 
> Just wondering how those "must be fake cuz there not released yet!" SP2's turned out?
> 
> ...


sound like you're "whoever he is?" to me.
as you've gone way out of your way to dig up old posts and you sound like you hold a grudge.
you even quoted me (incorrectly) on another thread....

so... what's up your ass? care to give us an intro? or are you just here to stir up trouble?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Craig,

I only had a chance to smoke one and it was excellent. I plan to smoke one side by side an SP2 received from a different source but never got around to it. I'll do that sometime this week. I don't know if you noticed on another thread that I received a fake box of RyJ 2001 LE robustos from another retailer that were well done ... not the best cigars in the world but cuban nonetheless and only the obviously fake stamp clued me in ... so one needs to be really extra careful with new release and LE cigars (and all cohibas I imagine). 

Look for my side by side comparison next week.

Sean


----------



## 18wheeler (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks Sean I'll keep an eye out for your review. Just goes to show that one should be a bit more reserved prior to jumping all over someone huh?

There are a few on this site that are.... well... a bit aggressive or touchy to say the least!

All the best.

BTW I picked up some of the Hoyo Piramides you were talking about. I'll get a couple out to you if not at home to the East Coast. Enjoy the summer.

Fakes from a retailer huh! That sucks. Did you get compensated?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

18wheeler said:


> There are a few on this site that are.... well... a bit aggressive or touchy to say the least!


not touchy at all. YOU just have to realize that people YOU don't even know aren't going to trust YOU just because you joined the same cigar forum and are trying to sell people cigars.

you may be a great guy, who knows, all we know is that you were new, even stated you were new to CIGARS, and you had access to cuban cigars that weren't on the global market for release yet...

if you can't see it from OUR PERSPECTIVE, then i don't know what other way to help you understand the reception you're getting from people (including myself).


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

18wheeler said:


> BTW I picked up some of the Hoyo Piramides you were talking about. I'll get a couple out to you if not at home to the East Coast. Enjoy the summer.
> 
> Fakes from a retailer huh! That sucks. Did you get compensated?


Uh..... no.

My compensation is a box of expensive cigars that I can smoke ... I've heard of people buying fakes that are unsmokeable .... so I can always look at that.

I expect to be in NS the first week of August ... hopefully to enjoy some of that fine weather NS is famous for ... cough cough.

Like IHT said, the perspective of the average cigar consumer in the US is that if anybody get cigars before release or from non-gov sources in Cuba the chance of getting fakes is very high. You may know somebody with real connections, but the guy that sold my supplier the fake LEs that I bought got them from a well organized operation. Given the pictures of stamps that Gordon has posted here ... with perfect microprinting, it is pretty tough to be sure of anything ... except perhaps if you enjoy the cigar.

Ciao
Sean


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> not touchy at all. YOU just have to realize that people YOU don't even know aren't going to trust YOU just because you joined the same cigar forum and are trying to sell people cigars.
> 
> you may be a great guy, who knows, all we know is that you were new, even stated you were new to CIGARS, and you had access to cuban cigars that weren't on the global market for release yet...
> 
> if you can't see it from OUR PERSPECTIVE, then i don't know what other way to help you understand the reception you're getting from people (including myself).


This is what I like about this forum, no matter how it may seem to people who join and then just jump in with "something to say". ALOT of people come here to get away from nearly EVERY other board where the "Lord of the Flies" mentality reigns supreme. And the reason they stay is because of the unique rules that say "leave your BS at the door please". Some people get booted from other boards and register here to try the same crap again, but smarter. The good thing is that either through good moderation or well placed pressure from regulars, the status quo here is maintained. If it were otherwise, the place would be empty. Another saving grace is that people who have something slick to pull are nearly always stupid enough not to have perfected the logic in their scams before laying them out. IHT caught one of the holes right off the bat. Thank goodness dishonest people in the cigar business are usually monkeys, not apes...or gorillas. This is not to say that 18wheeler is pulling a scam. Maybe he is just too blunt for his own good. But remember folks...price is definitely not the first thing to look at when buying a legitimate Havana.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I guess I should make the point that the VERY first day I signed up here, I jumped in as if I had been here since day 1. And in truth, I had been here for a LONG time, I just went inactive for about two years, lol. So I signed back in, but I never wanted to act like a newbie or bow and scrape...I had had enough of THAT on other boards. But what I WAS willing to do was behave as if it were a privilege to be here and remember that only one place is like this place. And it takes a little respect to maintain that. Thanks to all the skeptics and nice people that make this place what it is.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i got nothing against mr. 18wheeler/cvp747 once he understands WHERE we other members are coming from.

it's one thing to show up and try to sell some cigars (AS A RETAILER), but to show up as a new member and try to do it, you're gonna get funny looks no matter what BB you go to....

so, i say, CONTRIBUTE to the board in other ways rather than just trying to sell cigars that nobody knows to be legit or not.
----

and *I* am nobody special, by any means. i'm still relatively new to cigars, habanos especially.... but, i am an active member here and i've been on a few other cigar BBs for a # of years where they'd ride your azz outta town in a heartbeat and not be nearly as civil about it... i'm just lookin out for _this_ board, trying to pass on what little i've learned over the few short years.

just cuz i have a high post count don't mean squat! i could be the biggest jerkovv this side of... well.... (enter someone you hate's name here).

what the hell am i rambling about? oh, yeah, i'm taking a break from trying to get the water out of my basement carpet!! :c


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Amen to that, bro man. Sorry to hear about your carpet. Typical midwest gullywasher/tornado spawner, I presume.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Amen to that, bro man. Sorry to hear about your carpet. Typical midwest gullywasher/tornado spawner, I presume.


exactly. my 5 yr old calls them "matado's". we were watching "finding nemo" in the basement when the power went off... it stayed off until about 4am and we had a massive downpour during that time. no power to the sump pump means no sump was being pumped.... and water on my newly finished basement carpet!! been sucking it up with the steamcleaner...

damn insurance classifies it as "flood damage", which i'm not covered for because i dont' have "flood insurance". and, article "I" in my policy states something about sump pumps not working "is not covered". so, i'm flucked there.... my wife is more upset than i am though...

it will keep me from picking up a box of '97 punch churchills this month that i've been eyeballing. :c


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Pisser Greg - we had the same problem in the house I grew up in - eventually resorted to redundant pumps, with one on a battery backup. Nothing like damage to a newly finished area...

OLS - great post about the site. I forget sometimes why I like it here so much, then I poke around some other boards for info and realize just how 'friendly' it is here. I don't think I could have ridden out the crap anywhere else, and that would have been a shame. My credit card might have been more comfortable, but god are my tastebuds happy!


----------

